# كل اللهجات : كيف تقول "كيف الحال" ؟



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم ..
كيف تقول "كيف الحال" أو "كيف حالك" ؟ 
في العراق نقول "إشلونك" ، وأظن أن أصلها "أي شيء لونك" ، واللون هنا كناية عن الحال .


----------



## Hemza

أهلا يا أخي ماجد,

تستخدم في المغرب العديد من العبارات ومنهم:

كيف داير (في معظم مناطق المملكة )
كيف عامل ( اللهجة المدنية التقليدية, مهدد بالانقراض)
اشحالك (اللهجة البدوية)

وباللهجة الحجازية, تستخدم كيف حالك بكل بسطة


----------



## elroy

باللهجة الفلسطينية:

كيف حالك؟
كيف الحال؟
كيفك؟
كيف الأحوال؟
كيف أحوالك؟
كيف الوضع؟
كيف الأوضاع؟
كيف أوضاعك؟


Hemza said:


> أهلا يا أخي ماجد, (أرجّح أن الاسم مجيد وليس ماجد)
> 
> تستخدم في المغرب العديد من العبارات ومنها:
> 
> كيف داير (في معظم مناطق المملكة )
> كيف عامل (في اللهجة المدنية التقليدية, المهددة بالانقراض)
> اشحالك (في اللهجة البدوية)
> 
> وباللهجة الحجازية, تستخدم كيف حالك بكل بساطة


----------



## Mejeed

نعم ، مجيد وليس ماجد .


----------



## Hemza

أتأسف على الأخطأ اللغوية و الغلطة باسم الزميل مجيد  و شكرا يا أستاذ على التصحيح.
اللغة العربية ليست لغتي الأم وأحتاج الى تحسن ضروري


----------



## Mejeed

Hemza said:


> أتأسف على الأخطأ اللغوية و الغلطة باسم الزميل مجيد


لا بأس بذلك ...
وفقكم الله .


----------



## Mejeed

(إزيك) في اللهجة المصرية بتشديد الزاي والياء ، ما أصلها ؟


----------



## Hemza

Mejeed said:


> لا بأس بذلك ...
> وفقكم الله .



الله يوفقك أنت أيضا


----------



## rayloom

إزيك من إيه زيّك
إيه هي أيش من أي شيء. 
والله أعلم أن أصل زي هو "سيّ" الفصيحة ومعناها 
"مثيل".


----------



## elroy

ولكن ما العلاقة بين "ما مثيلك؟" و"كيف حالك؟"؟


----------



## rayloom

elroy said:


> ولكن ما العلاقة بين "ما مثيلك؟" و"كيف حالك؟"؟




صراحة لست متأكدا. لكننا لو نظرنا لاستعمالات "زي" الأخرى في اللهجة المصرية، سنجد أنها تستعمل بمعنى "مثل".
كما أنهم لا يستعملون غالبا لفظة "كيف"، بل يبدلونها بـ "إزاي". بمعنى "مثل ماذا"؟
فصارت "كيفك" للسؤال عن الحال، إزيّك.


----------



## elroy

إذن المعنى لا بد أن يكون "مثل ماذا أنت؟" وليس "ما مثيلك؟". هذا منطقي.


----------

